# HELP! I HAVE BREEDERS



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

I have 2 pairs of proven breeders in my 60 gal. they are turning black. What do i do to accomodate them


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

jpdaballa said:


> I have 2 pairs of proven breeders in my 60 gal. they are turning black. What do i do to accomodate them


Get a bigger tank. Raise the temp to 82-84. Make sure they are well fed. If you cannot get a bigger tank then try to get the eggs out right away.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bigger tank if possible,
breeding materials,
leave them alone for a couple days and dont bother them around the tank
prepare with brine shrimp and fry tank


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

babys


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jpdaballa said:


> I have 2 pairs of proven breeders in my 60 gal. they are turning black. What do i do to accomodate them


Do you have another tank to incubate the fry in???? 30gallon or bigger or 20 gallon long and bigger. You need the footprint not the height. When did you last feed them? What is the water temp, and when did you change the water last???


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

They laid eggs and they hatched in the tank. I fuckin missed out. I caught 2 and puit em into a 10gl breeder tank. The water in the 10G is from the 55gal where they were born. A lot of them are swimming around under the gravel and in the dark. Father is black as it gets and wont leave the nest. I hope there are more to come!! What ccan I do too catch em? Can I leave em in there?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jpdaballa said:


> They laid eggs and they hatched in the tank. I fuckin missed out. I caught 2 and puit em into a 10gl breeder tank. The water in the 10G is from the 55gal where they were born. A lot of them are swimming around under the gravel and in the dark. Father is black as it gets and wont leave the nest. I hope there are more to come!! What ccan I do too catch em? Can I leave em in there?


You're gonna want something bigger than a 10 gal. That is the most common mistake IMO I see members doing with there fry when raising them. The smallest I would say is a 20gal long or a 30gal. Getting them out is pretty easy. Use a regular syphon not hooked up to the faucet lol and hover it right over the rocks. You'll fill a 5 gallon bucket pretty easy this way and then wait a couple of minutes and let the little fry settle to the bottom. Pour bucket back into parent tank and do so over the back of your hand as to break up the water and not stir around the remaining fry in the parent tank. Leave just a bit left in the bottom of the tank for the fry you have in there and repeat the process over and over till you feel confident you have them all. If they fry are to the stage they don't settle and rather swim, well.......you need yet another 5 gallon bucket. Place a brine shrimp net or one that has small holes that the fry can't pass. If you don't have a net you can get by with pantyhose, anyways,.....pour and strain into other bucket and repeat this process until you feel you have them all.

How many p's are in the tank at the moment and what size are they???


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

4 P's. About 7-9inches. I got a gravel cleaner and sucked up all the babies and crap into a 5Gallon bucket. They all swam to the top so I caught them easily with a net. I have em in the 10G with a heater and sponge filter. There is a top, but no light. I put freshly hatched brine shrimp (Artemia) in there and the tank is really dirty. How can I fix this?!?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jpdaballa said:


> 4 P's. About 7-9inches. I got a gravel cleaner and sucked up all the babies and crap into a 5Gallon bucket. They all swam to the top so I caught them easily with a net. I have em in the 10G with a heater and sponge filter. There is a top, but no light. I put freshly hatched brine shrimp (Artemia) in there and the tank is really dirty. How can I fix this?!?


Go to your LFS and get a baby brine shrimp net. Syphon out the tank by putting the brine shrimp net over the end that goes into the tank. You'll leave all the brine shrimp and fry in the tank this way. Did you hatch these brineshrimp??? And what was your method for putting them in the tank??? Reason I ask is my water is fine after brineshrimp and has never gotten dirty from live brine shrimp.


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> 4 P's. About 7-9inches. I got a gravel cleaner and sucked up all the babies and crap into a 5Gallon bucket. They all swam to the top so I caught them easily with a net. I have em in the 10G with a heater and sponge filter. There is a top, but no light. I put freshly hatched brine shrimp (Artemia) in there and the tank is really dirty. How can I fix this?!?


Go to your LFS and get a baby brine shrimp net. Syphon out the tank by putting the brine shrimp net over the end that goes into the tank. You'll leave all the brine shrimp and fry in the tank this way. Did you hatch these brineshrimp??? And what was your method for putting them in the tank??? Reason I ask is my water is fine after brineshrimp and has never gotten dirty from live brine shrimp.
[/quote]
I bought freshly hatched brine shrimp. They are in a jar and it says there are roughly 1.5million. I put a little bit in there and my tank floor is orange-ish.

PIC!


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

They are eating like crazy! All the shrimp cleared up!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep yep! I don't like frozen but live brine shrimp are the sh*t. They eat them like mad and I find they grow much faster. You're gonna want to get some photoplankton or however you spell it if you have live brine shrimp for that long. I find my brine without food start to drop off on day 3. Just fyi!


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Yep yep! I don't like frozen but live brine shrimp are the sh*t. They eat them like mad and I find they grow much faster. You're gonna want to get some photoplankton or however you spell it if you have live brine shrimp for that long. I find my brine without food start to drop off on day 3. Just fyi!


thanks. They are all growing and I already see the eyes. Theyre all swimming too. I also have a good 200 in the parent tank. gotta catch them.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jpdaballa said:


> Yep yep! I don't like frozen but live brine shrimp are the sh*t. They eat them like mad and I find they grow much faster. You're gonna want to get some photoplankton or however you spell it if you have live brine shrimp for that long. I find my brine without food start to drop off on day 3. Just fyi!


thanks. They are all growing and I already see the eyes. Theyre all swimming too. I also have a good 200 in the parent tank. gotta catch them.
[/quote]

It can be tricky but rather than using a net, use your syphon. Using a syphon they never touch anything and I find that the net can hurt and kill fry. Congrats on you success!!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the fry.


----------

